# MG engine bay cleaned and fresh paint.



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is my MG ZR engine bay after a good clean and some paint, as well as a custom made oil cap.

I've owned the car from new and it's covered 53'000 miles.

I used,

Stardrops APC.

Auto Glym Engine & Machine Cleaner.

Sonus Trim & Motor Kote.

Silver Hammerite.

Plastikote Green Glow.

Finish Kare 425 Detailing Spray.














































Thanks for looking.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

nice looking good, i use to love my little MG ZR


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank You :thumb:

I'm rather attached to mine, I've had it a long time and made a few subtle changes that I love. Very much overlooked and underrated little cars IMO.


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

Where did you get the anodized cap made?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice well done!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Nice and clean :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

DemonIan said:


> Where did you get the anodized cap made?


There were a small batch of caps custom made in various colours and designs by someone on an MGZR forum.

You can't buy one I'm afraid.

Thanks for your comments people 

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice engine bay. I'm also on the ZR Owners Club.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Top work as usual ! Do you use your stardrops neat
on the engine bay ? 
I've become obsesed with the stuff its ace 
And at just 1 pound in wilko can't go wrong !


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Guys!

I don't use stardrops neat as I haven't needed to. I imagine used neat it would be a bit messy to work with?

I'm not sure about accurate dilution ratios for it, I just lob a bit in a 500ml spray bottle and fill it up with water.

It is very good and very versatile stuff, I can't think of many things I haven't used it on!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've used it neat on wheels and all different strengths on other stuff


----------

